# Bass University



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

My wife and I are headed for Bass University Feb 12-13 @ Cincinnati. Has anyone attended one of these events? I heard they are pretty interesting. I hope so. Any way it will help break up the winter blues.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I went the past two years and honestly, it was great seeing the pros but I doubt I'll head to any more. I only went last year because Kevin VanDam was there, but he ended up coming in for the first session on Sunday before he had to head off for Guntersville. I learned one thing. Even champions disagree. George Cochran advocates throwing the bait five yards past the target, Kevin VanDam throws directly on the middle of the target.... Just told me that fishing is a learning game. Obviously, either style works. I mean, they're both giants in the sport.

But going to a BPS event makes it better. You'll get a bag of merchandise at BPS and a 15% coupon for anything you buy that weekend, and another to be used by a certain date. Prepare to spend money! If you need anything expensive, like a fishfinder or the like 15% off really helps.

Enjoy!

Eric


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I've been to about 4 of them and have always found them very informative. It's 2 solid days worth of good fishing information and it helps break up the cabin fever.


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

The Bass University is in Cleveland this weekend. Cant wait. Anyone else going?


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Reel Lady and I are going to the Cleveland Bass University. She's easy to spot so say hello to us Mr. Bass. It will be nice meeting another fellow OGFer.


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey reelman, It will be easy spotting me also. I am 16 years old and I will be there with my Aunt. My Aunt will be glad to see another woman fishing besides her. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

We'll keep an eye out for the two of you as well. Is your aunt on this site as well? If not you should bring her on board.


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

reelman, no she isnt on this site. I told her about it but she hardly has time unless she gets on at work. But I am sure she will be on soon. We will look for you guys.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

What a great weekend! The instructors were phenomenal. Joe Thomas devoted his two classes today to one of RL and my favorite species of fish to catch... the small mouth. The weekend was worth the money. I would encourage fellow members to attend next time the opportunity arises. 

Mr. Bass, It was nice to meet you and your Aunt. Good luck fishing this year. It's great that you have the chance to take advantage of the knowledge you were offered at such a young age. We'll be looking for you at the Portage Lake Tourney if we enter it.


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Reelman, I agree the show was worth the money. It was also nice to meet you too. Hope to see you on the water on day. Maybe one day we can hook up some time and I will show you where the fish are at Portage Lakes.


----------

